# Fall Colors in Cataloochee Valley



## Bearwoman (Oct 28, 2018)

Beautiful fall color is making its way down the slopes into places like Cataloochee Valley. Today was a great day for exploring trails across the park! 

Photo by Caitlin Worth along Rough Fork Trail in Cataloochee.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 28, 2018)

Lovely shot!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 28, 2018)

Beautiful! Suitable for framing. Did you cross over the log?


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 28, 2018)

Thank you holly and Oy I got the picture off of the Great Smoky Mountains Facebook wall cause I liked them.


----------

